# Vaping: E-cigarettes & Personal Vaporizers



## Blackadder1916 (25 Sep 2019)

Okay, a bit dramatic but it is the image that is posted at the top of the article on the US Army Public Health Center website.

https://phc.amedd.army.mil/topics/healthyliving/tfl/Pages/Vaping.aspx


> Vaping: E-cigarettes & Personal Vaporizers
> 
> 25 September 2019 - Confirmed cases and deaths continue to increase; until we know more, Soldiers, Army civilians, and their family members are encouraged to consider not using e-cigarette or vaping products due to lung injury associated with their use.
> 
> ...


(More at link)

The warning is not new (relatively)

https://www.army.mil/article/226973/


> ABERDEEN PROVING GROUND, Md. -- The Army Public Health Center *issued a Public Health Alert Sept. 10* warning Soldiers and Family Members who do not currently use tobacco products to avoid all e-cigarette and vaping products, particularly those sold off the street or modified to add any substances not intended by the manufacturer.
> 
> The warning follows reports of more than 450 possible cases of severe lung illness associated with e-cigarette products that have been reported across multiple states, which all have Army installations also located in these states. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention have confirmed at least six deaths across multiple states associated with this illness.
> 
> . . . .



And the latest action of the US military is to pull vaping products from its exchanges.

https://www.militarytimes.com/pay-benefits/2019/09/24/these-military-stores-are-pulling-vaping-products-from-the-shelves-in-the-wake-of-health-scare/


> These military stores are pulling vaping products from the shelves in the wake of health scare
> 
> By:  Karen Jowers  17 hours ago
> 
> ...



While the focus of these articles are the actions being taken by the US military, Canadian Forces members face the same hazards of vaping.  Has there been any similar warnings in the CF?


----------



## garb811 (25 Sep 2019)

Good thing smokes and chew have never been definitively linked to adverse health affects, up to and including death, otherwise they'd be rushing to pull that off the shelves as well.   :not-again:


----------



## Jonezy76 (25 Sep 2019)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Good thing smokes and chew have never been definitively linked to adverse health affects, up to and including death, otherwise they'd be rushing to pull that off the shelves as well.   :not-again:



 E-cigarettes and vaping products aren't taxed as heavily as smokes or chew.... It's ok if you pay enough tax.


----------

